# Lampropelma Nigerrimum (INFORMATION)



## OGRE1987 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello!!!!!!Does anybody have any information on the species Lampropelma Nigerrimum PLZ!!!!Or better still,... someone that
keeps and looks after this species already!!!!Cheers:2thumb:.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Google Asian Arboreals, also might be worth speaking to Selina and Pete ( poxicator ) on here, as I know they keep / have kept these before.

You planning on getting one?


----------



## OGRE1987 (Nov 24, 2010)

I wos going to be picking up a few slings at the S.E.A.S!!!!!Just wondering whot there like to keep and there temprement!!!Tho saying that they are a OW asian species so that speaks volumes for itself!!!LOL. :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

they are at the top of my wishlist, but I've been waiting for a definiate female lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lol we got one at BTS which has turned a nice shade of brown lol. Looks like we have a nice male and Mark is so disappointed.

They like to incorporate substrate into their webbing like Psalmos do so add a touch more substrate than what you would with a typical aboreal. We use a 50/50 mix of eco earth to vermiculite.

Once a week we almost flood the enclosure as they like it quite damp but not enough water to make the enclosure manky. I recommend using a glass tank for these and currently ours is in a small custom aquaria. 

As they get bigger they start to use the aboreal part of the enclosure more. As slings they tend to be like pokies and dig webbed burrows underneath the cork bark.

They are sexually dimorphic so as soon as they get to 2.5 to 3 inches you can tell if they are female (they stay black) or male they go a nice dark brown with brown hairs.

We got ours as a 2cm sling from the BTS and now its about 2.5 inches.

They are more of a run away than bite spider so if you want to see them you have to be careful not to disturb them hence why we dont have any good photos of ours as it always does a runner. They are good eaters too and so easy to overfeed.

Any other questions feel free to drop me a pm whenever you want. What i have written is not gospel but how we have successfully reared ours.


----------



## Michael Scheller (Dec 9, 2010)

selina20 said:


> They are sexually dimorphic so as soon as they get to 2.5 to 3 inches you can tell if they are female (they stay black) or male they go a nice dark brown with brown hairs.


Hi Selina,

jep, L.nigerrimum is beginning from a size of 2,5-3cm body length very easy to sex. Females are blue/viollet and males simply brown.

Juvie male:









Juvie female:









One of my 2 adult females, sitting on a sac actually, will hope it´s succesfull.









Cheers, Michael


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

Michael Scheller said:


> Hi Selina,
> 
> jep, L.nigerrimum is beginning from a size of 2,5-3cm body length very easy to sex. Females are blue/viollet and males simply brown.
> 
> ...


Stunning! I love these

... and even better, looking at your pics, it looks like I have a female! :jump:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Michael Scheller said:


> Hi Selina,
> 
> jep, L.nigerrimum is beginning from a size of 2,5-3cm body length very easy to sex. Females are blue/viollet and males simply brown.
> 
> ...


I got a free one of these off michael last year at a
The bts(only because I spent a stupid ammount on metallicas lol) but there a stunning sp. And cheers michael.
Josh


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

My male looks so drab, completely underwhelming


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Don't be underwhelmed Mark, these were thought to be extinct a few years ago, so breeding is always a good option. I believe it was Jean Michel Verdez who found and bred them.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> Don't be underwhelmed Mark, these were thought to be extinct a few years ago, so breeding is always a good option. I believe it was Jean Michel Verdez who found and bred them.


I'd still rather a girl. The males are such a contrast to the females.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Michael Scheller said:


> Hi Selina,
> 
> jep, L.nigerrimum is beginning from a size of 2,5-3cm body length very easy to sex. Females are blue/viollet and males simply brown.
> 
> ...





Thats a proper blue spid


----------

